# Classic rock/metal songs to learn on Electric guitar?



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

Please give me a list on some classic rock/metal songs that me and my mate can learn, seeing as we started a band. We will be just doing covers for now, before we make our own music.

Stuff like AC/DC, ZZ Top, Metallica, Slipknot, Amon Amarth, Dream Theatre etc..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

Does one of you play bass? I know some easy bass tabs you can learn.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm lead guitar, he is rhythym, still looking for a willing bass player :/


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

I've heard that they're hard to find. Good luck


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 25, 2011)

'Killing in the Name' is always something cool to hear.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

Rage against the Machine hehehehe. Of course.

When I saw you had commented, I thought you were going to say Psychosocial hahahaha


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

Stuff from Tool is really cool to learn...
Also check out the tabs for Parkway Drive - Romance is Dead. Mindmelting riffs right there


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Stuff like AC/DC, ZZ Top, Metallica, Slipknot, Amon Amarth, *Dream Theatre* etc..


 
u srs?

Try these:

GnR: Sweet Child o' mine, Knocking on Heaven's Door
Metallica: Nothing Else Matters, Fade To Black, Fuel, The End Of The Line, For Whom The Bell Tolls, Wherever I may Roam, Enter Sandman
Purple: Smoke on the Water, Black Knight, Highway Star. (You could try a medley perhaps? we use to jam on these)
Breaking Benjamin: Follow Me, Fade Away, Into The Nothing... Anything from Dear Agony really... They're all good
Megadeth: Tornado Of Souls, She Wolf, Black Curtains, Countdown To Extinction (or maybe not), 
The Cranberries: Zombie (Female vocalist gogo!)
Europe: The Final Countdown
Pink Floyd: Comfortably Numb, Time
Dream Theater: Hollow Years

If you have growlers you could even go in for
BFMV, Kalmah, etc

In case you guys are like, really awesome,
Dream Theater: Wither, Another day (ugotsax?)
GnR: Paradise City, November Rain
Metallica: Unforgiven Series, The Prince, It's Electric, stone Cold Crazy
Megadeth: Holy Wars (OMG O_O), Architecture of Aggression, Dialectric Chaos (Instrumental), Foreclosure of a Dream

Do post some jam sessions to youtube!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Stuff like AC/DC, ZZ Top, Metallica, Slipknot, Amon Amarth, *Dream Theater* etc..


Fixed the spelling for you. Do the whole Black Clouds and Silver Linings album. Simple


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

If you're trying to learn AC/DC, Dream Theater is way out of your ability level. Do you have a drummer, and if so, can he play anything by Portnoy?


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah "Killing in the Name" and "For Whom the Bell Tolls" are good. I'd recommend Megadeth "Sweating Bullets" and "symphony of Destruction"


----------



## Escher (Feb 25, 2011)

Crazy Train by Ozzy Osbourne was the first metal song I learned on electric... There are some good techniques in that song that any guitarist should learn. Try and find a really detailed tab/score though; playing it incorrectly from a crap one is easy and encourages bad technique


----------



## penfold1992 (Feb 25, 2011)

it depends how good you are....
i mean... racer x, cacophony, megadeath, dreamtheater, ygnwie malmsteen,guthrie govan, august burns red...

theyre all metal bands that require REAL talent to play...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

penfold1992 said:


> it depends how good you are....
> i mean... racer x, cacophony, megadeath, dreamtheater, ygnwie malmsteen,guthrie govan, august burns red...
> 
> theyre all *metal bands that require REAL talent to play*...



Anyone can learn stuff by those bands, you don't need talent to learn how to play. However, whether what you're playing after learning the songs sounds good or not, is a different matter.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

I beg to differ. You need to have a SERIOUS amount of practice to even TRY to play stuff like DT or Gilbert. There's no way a guitar noob could even come CLOSE to playing something like Holy Wars or maybe Technical Difficulties or Under a Glass Moon (OMG). 

There are a few easy songs that anyone could pick up though. Looks like i contradicted myself to a certain extent haha!


----------



## Hiero (Feb 25, 2011)

A popular one a lot of guitarists like is Over the Hills and Far Away by Led Zeppelin or Rock n' Roll. I would go with Heartbreaker and The Lemon Song, they are catchy and don't seem hard to play. For fun you could cover a Spinal Tap song. They are actually quite good even though it was done as comedy. I think Ted Nugent is also underrated when it comes to classic rock music. I would try Stanglehold or Dog Eat Dog. Black Sabbath has some good guitar work in my opinion on Paranoid with songs like Fairies Wear Boots, Rat Salad, Hand of Doom and Electric Funeral. The other album that is really good by them, in my opinion, is Master of Reality.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

theace said:


> I beg to differ. You need to have a SERIOUS amount of practice to even TRY to play stuff like DT or Gilbert. There's no way a guitar noob could even come CLOSE to playing something like Holy Wars or maybe Technical Difficulties or Under a Glass Moon (OMG).
> 
> There are a few easy songs that anyone could pick up though. Looks like i contradicted myself to a certain extent haha!



You can practice and play better over time even if you don't have talent. So I think talent is the "keyword" that moved me to respond to the previous post.
Do you need to be talented at cubing to be a good cuber? Or could you also get there with enough practice? Sure talent will get you there quicker but it's not the end of the line for someone lacking talent.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually, it DOES take a certain amount of talent to cube as well as play an instrument. For example, my dad, who is tone deaf couldn't take his guitaring forward simply because he wasn't auditoraly inclined. Just like that, a certain friend of mine hasn't improved for over a year despite practicing regularly. She doesn't have the knack of analytical thinking and like the average Indian has been brought up with blind roat.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im a big fan of Racer x's guitar parts and you should Check out Paul Gilberts new Fuzz universe album its pretty amazing


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

I hear where you're coming from. I'm not talking about reaching any kind of perfection in what you are practicing, hence the tone of my first post on the matter. But I do believe anybody will become better at what they practice given time and effort. I don't feel that I am talented at cubing or at playing the guitar for that matter, but I am getting better at both due to keeping at it. I think the with the right mind set, things will only progress, slowly but surely. Sure, a lack of talent may slow you down or may stop you in your tracks at some point, but I hardly think that it will potentially stop you completely.
Please ask your dad to pick up his guitar for me, I think he should just keep going, be it only for himself.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

My dad quit playing the guitar quite a while ago for reasons unknown to me. He doesn't really talk about it and passes it off as 'I don't have time'. However, his love for the guitar is evident in the way he tries his best to support me. Though I am kinda banned from going into professional music, he tries his best to get me awesome equipment. I currently own an Ibanez RG350, a Marshall MG15 and one of my most prized possessions, the POD X3 Live. He says he hates my taste of music, but he finds every possible excuse to walk in and watch me play. He says he keeps coming in for office stuff (most of his work files are in my room). I downloaded some discographies for him and now, i wake up to tull almost every weekend.

Anyway, you certainly have a point there. Being talented will help, but if you aren't, you'll only get so far... Every rule has exceptions though


----------



## Brest (Feb 25, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Metallica



Go for their 1st album: "Kill 'Em All".


The Four Horsemen
Jump in the Fire
Seek & Destroy
These songs are really fun to play, reasonably simple to learn, and are great examples to learn how to jam together as a group.


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjeMDvCdrtc

its classic metal!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

Kynit said:


> If you're trying to learn AC/DC, Dream Theater is way out of your ability level. Do you have a drummer, and if so, can he play anything by Portnoy?



What you said about Dream Theater being out of our ability level is not neccasarily true. AC/DC just has that classic sound to it. DT is just plain awesome. It will be challenging. I'm up for it


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

Kynit said:


> If you're trying to learn AC/DC, Dream Theater is way out of your ability level. Do you have a drummer, and if so, can he play anything by Portnoy?


 
Yes we have a drummer, and no, not as of yet


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 25, 2011)

Kidstardust said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjeMDvCdrtc
> 
> its classic metal!


 
LOL


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

theace said:


> My dad quit playing the guitar quite a while ago for reasons unknown to me. He doesn't really talk about it and passes it off as 'I don't have time'. However, his love for the guitar is evident in the way he tries his best to support me. Though I am kinda banned from going into professional music, he tries his best to get me awesome equipment. I currently own an Ibanez RG350, a Marshall MG15 and one of my most prized possessions, the POD X3 Live. He says he hates my taste of music, but he finds every possible excuse to walk in and watch me play. He says he keeps coming in for office stuff (most of his work files are in my room). I downloaded some discographies for him and now, i wake up to tull almost every weekend.
> 
> Anyway, you certainly have a point there. Being talented will help, but if you aren't, you'll only get so far... Every rule has exceptions though


 
Thanks for sharing that. It seems your dad loves you very much and his behavior indicates that he is also very proud of the fact that you two share something that he was and still is interested in. You're his prodigy in more ways than he might like to admit. 
My relationship with my parents was very turbulent. There was a fair share of physical abuse and angst. My dad passed away before I could really make amends but I think we found our mutual peace before he passed away. I think about him now and again and regret the open end that was left behind. 

Wow that's some good kit. I only have a Cort ACTION and a Hartke amp. Not much but good for home repetition. I learn tabs from my iPhone which I can mount on my bass with a Guitar Sidekick. 

Just an idea that I'd like to throw out there; why not ask your dad to jam with you? It may turn out to be a rewarding experience for the both of you? If you think he'll say no affront, just say that you're having problems with stuff. That might reel him in to help. That way you'll reach another level of father son bonding and maybe learn a thing or two. Maybe he'll regain interest in playing whilst giving you someone to practice with and as a side effect: some quality time with your dad. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> What you said about Dream Theater being out of our ability level is not neccasarily true. AC/DC just has that classic sound to it. DT is just plain awesome. It will be challenging. I'm up for it


 
I think you misunderstand me. I'm a huge fan of DT, and I can tell you that their music is very technically challenging. Aside from a few of their most recent songs, you have to be very comfortable with strange time signatures, strange rhythms, and unconventional structures. AC/DC plays a single riff in 4/4 all song.

I wouldn't stop you, though. There are professional tabs for all of their recent albums, and once you get used to Portnoy's style, it gets easier. Go for it!

(Take this from a guy who can drum to 90% of DT's music)


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 26, 2011)

Kynit said:


> I think you misunderstand me. I'm a huge fan of DT, and I can tell you that their music is very technically challenging. Aside from a few of their most recent songs, you have to be very comfortable with strange time signatures, strange rhythms, and unconventional structures. AC/DC plays a single riff in 4/4 all song.
> 
> I wouldn't stop you, though. There are professional tabs for all of their recent albums, and once you get used to Portnoy's style, it gets easier. Go for it!
> 
> (Take this from a guy who can drum to 90% of DT's music)


 
Ahhh, now I get where you're coming from.

And if you can play 90% of their music, WHY ARE YOU NOT IN A COVER BAND!?! Or are you?


----------



## theace (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm gonna work a little on my leads first. Then, i can ask my dad to play rhythm a little and I could try to solo. But first, need to be able to improvise. I basically play rhythm. I've always wanted to do lead. But the way things went after I joined college, there was no way I could keep up with rhythm either. I've been playing for 4 years now. If you hear me now, you'd think it's been just over 4 months lol. I haven't played seriously for a year now. Stupid Biochem


----------



## Kynit (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not in a cover band because no-one else that I know has any motivation/talent.


----------

